# Awsome day of shooting today (Not that much handgun related)



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Today after I got off of work I was offered to go out shooting with some of my dad's friends and my friends. Almost did a few backflips in excitment because I haven't shot in like a month (not counting pellet guns and .22 colibris I shoot in my yard). I brought both my shotgun and my little brother's .410, my 10/22 (of course), my deer rifle, and as luck would have it my dad let me use his Desert Eagle. Also I brought a box of clay targets and my target thrower (and no, I didn't get hit by a target this time. )

After I either broke or missed all 90 of the targets, I then switched to regular shooting (which I love most of all). There was so much junk out there to shoot. Someone left a pretty ratty looking desk and well, my shotgun made short work of it. I had the misfortune of shooting them Federal 1 1/4 oz magnum slugs which I had forgot how badly them things kick. Didn't have it against my shoulder tightly like I was suppose to and now i'm paying the price now.  :shakehead

A cool thing I did was I found an empty beer case box and I took a penny out of my pocket and stuck it to the beer case. Was about maybe 35-40 yards aways when I shot it with my 10/22. Missed the first time barly, but then nailed it perfectly the 2nd shot.









And of course like every days worth of shooting it had to come to an end. We then load our stuff up and then take a trip out to the river to cool off for a bit and then head on back to my house when one of my friends came up with the dumbest idea of all time. We had a bunch of .410 shotshells left over and he was trying to bet with us who can hold the most in their hands. I played along. I lost, but was able to hold 18 shells.









Oh well, hope everyone else had as much fun as I did today.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Glad you had a fun day


----------

